# Horrorfind Weekend 6 pics



## lady_bee (Sep 21, 2004)

Hubby and I went to Horrorfind just on saturday. We went through your haunted house. It was pretty fun, but it was over too quick lol. The person with the slide down window in the wall scared me the most hehe. Is your avatar the thing that was at the beginning of the line? I wish more prop dealers showed up for the event. I wanted to see more cool stuff. Was a pretty good day, just exhausting.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Thanks!
We started building the haunt Friday morning at 10am. Eight hours later it was up completely & ready to go. Friday night the haunt ran from 9pm-Midnight. The line was non-stop until closing. Everytime the line would wane, then more people would come. Charles Band from Full Moon Entertainment tried to go Friday night. But, ended up coming 10 min. too late after closing. Celeb. Priscilla Barnes came through Friday night and got the crap scared out of her! Vampire horror author (can't remember her name) in the dealer room, couldn't make it through because she was way too freaked out.
Yes, my avatar is one & the same inflatable skeleton "Haunty" that was in the corner of the Graveyard scene. This is my second year at HFW & building the haunted house. The front facade, Graveyard really helped to set the mood. Last year's haunted Sanatarium had no facade. People had a hard time finding it, no signs, & many didn't know that it was even there.


----------

